# BooBoo Not-So-Summer Unofficial 2012 (San Francisco Bay Area)



## Ranzha (Dec 17, 2012)

The Order of the BooBoo is proud to announce our next unofficial Rubik's cube competition:
BooBoo Not-So-Summer Unofficial 2012: The Ultimate Showdown of Magic Destiny!







Event page: http://www.facebook.com/events/287778157991201/

An unofficial Rubik's cube competition in the San Francisco Bay Area hosted by the Order of the BooBoo (Ranzha V. Emodrach, Nathaniel Knopf, Jason Nguyen, Ryan Jew).
As 2012 ends, so do the Magic events. In commemoration of these historic events that will soon no longer be, we're holding three rounds of each.
Also, Nathaniel and I have been coming up with some fantastic Mystery Events. >=3
This competition is unofficial. This means your times will NOT be entered in the WCA database.

View schedule and registered competitors here: http://bit.ly/bbnssu12

Date: 6 January 2013
Location: The Shops at Tanforan (Food Court), San Bruno, California
Price: Free! Pay for lunch at the food court to pay for your space. BooBoos boo moochers. >=(

Register: http://bit.ly/bbnssu12reg

Events:
3x3 (average of 5, 2 rounds; finals: top 5, all-cube head-to-head)
4x4 (average of 5, final)
Pyraminx (average of 5, final)
Skewb (average of 5, final)
Tubbo (best of 3, final)
Magics (average of 5, 3 rounds each)
Mystery Events (Be afraid. Be very afraid.)

If you have any questions or concerns, please contact Ranzha V. Emodrach through Facebook/private message.


----------

